# bottle stoppers



## JHFerrell (Nov 14, 2005)

I am looking for information and/or advice on how to get started turning bottle stoppers. I have a lathe with a #1 Morse taper. Can anyone lead me in the right direction? I am assuming I will need some kind of chuck or special mandrel but I am just not quite sure and I figured with all the knowledgable folks here surely someone would be able to help me. Thanks in advance


----------



## DWK5150 (Nov 14, 2005)

I bought the starter kit from woodcraft.  Comes with a couple kits and a mandrel which is held in a chuck.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 14, 2005)

http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Bottle_Stoppers.htm

This mandrel works well (and I've messed up a bunch of stoppers before I got this).  Need to mount in some kind of chuck, which could be mounted on a #1MT or threaded to your lathe.

Either way, have fun-lots of possible designs for bottle stoppers.


----------



## arioux (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi,

There is a complete group on yahoo about bottle stopper.  You might fins a lot of interesting idea and material there.
Hope this help,

Alfred

oups, forgot the link 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/stopper/


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Nov 30, 2005)

Your link doesn't work!
Try this one

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/bottlestopperturners/


----------



## vick (Nov 30, 2005)

John,
   Before I got my stopper mandrel I was using a piece of all thread in my jacobs chuck and it worked fine. That being said the mandrel works a little better more stable in the chuck tapered threading, exact match to stopper threading ect.  The mandrel also mount in a jacobs chuck.


----------

